# Brauche Hilfe bei Chat



## André B. (7. Aug 2005)

So. Ich bin neu hier und ich hoffe ihr könnte mir helfen. Ich hab mir in einigen Büchern die Grundkenntnisse der Java-Programmierung beigebracht und wollte mich an einem Chat für meine HP versuchen. Das mit der grafischen Oberfläche hat an sich ganz gut funktioniert, aber jetz komm ich nicht mehr weiter. Mein Problem ist, dass ich noch nich genau durch das mit den Sockets durchblicke.Ich kann zwar die Nachrichte aus dem Eingabefeld auslesen, aber weiss nicht wie ich die Nachricht nun zum Server kriege. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da helfen.
Danke im voraus


----------



## tüdelü (7. Aug 2005)

BufferedReader im Server mitm InputStream vom Socket... Im Client n PrintWriter mitm OutputStream vom Socket!
Probies mal...  :roll:


----------



## André B. (7. Aug 2005)

das sagst du jetz so... :cry: 
ich bin voll die niete. wenn ich wüsste wie das mit den ganzen buffer-dinger gehen würde, hätte ich es schon längst gemacht. ich dachte da mehr so an ein kleines beispiel. das wäre sehr nett. danke


----------



## Roar (7. Aug 2005)

lol, du schreibst ne dicke gui, aber von den funktionen steht noch nichtmal ne basis? dasnächste mal vielleicht erstmal lesen wie das geht was das programm überhaupt können soll -> http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=9267


----------



## krey (7. Aug 2005)

Also ich bin dabei einen rein aus Spass zu schreiben. Es gibt aber X verschiedene Möglichkeiten! z.b. JDBC oder nen Server und Client schreiben mit Sockets u.s.w. (RMI...). Naja was soll der Chat denn können? Ich würde mir erstmal überlegen was ich will, dann was ich dazu brauche und mir das beibringen. Es gibt sehr viele gute Anleitungen Howtos und Tutorials zu Sockets, so dass du hier höchstens Leute belästigst die dir auch nur das sagen was auch in den ganzen Anleitungen steht. Versuch es doch erstmal und wenn du ein konkretes Problem hast dann kannst du ja nach einer Lösung dafür fragen!

Solange helfen dir ein paar Freunde von mir, und zwar
[1] Suchfunktion des Forums
[2] www.google.de
[3] Java ist auch eine Insel Openbook -> s.h. 2
[4] Javabuch -> s.h. 2
[5] -> Nicht dass ich es vergesse, Wie man Fragen richtig Stellt siehe den Link vom Kollegen vor mir.


----------



## 8ull23y3 (7. Aug 2005)

Nana belästigen tut doch keiner... Von Fragen lebt das Forum doch. 

http://javaalmanac.com/egs/java.net/pkg.html <-- da is irgendwo was dabei 

aber suchen musste selbst  (ist ja nicht schwer)

Und Tutorials zu allem möglichen findest du in der JLib http://www.javalinkbase.de


----------



## André B. (7. Aug 2005)

dann bedank ich mich mal


----------

